
Google Will Soon Offer A Way For Users To Opt-Out Of Google Analytics Tracking - vaksel
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/18/google-analytics-opt-out/
======
_delirium
Why would they need a plugin for this? Surely a "don't track me" cookie would
suffice?

